# i need help



## Jimbob1 (Jul 12, 2012)

hey guy's im jim and im 23 i am currently 22.4 stone

i started training a while ago but i just cant get motivated any more

i just really dont know what to do

is there any way i can lose my fat n get a half decent looking body

as at the moment i look at my self

n im just thinking why did i ever get in this state

abit up seting but yano its my own fult i guess

i just need help

Sorry if this is in the wrong section this is my first time here

i found the forum while looking at "is 22 stont to fat to get mucley"

but yeah thanks

n again

sorry if it is in the wrong place


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

You can do it, just be consistent, don't let doubts creep in to your mind.

Set a goal, work out a plan to achieve it and go. The best motivation for me is hitting targets I set for myself, or working towards new targets

Good luck!


----------



## Jimbob1 (Jul 12, 2012)

thank you like

i was doing great

weight 3 times a week

cardio 2 times a week

(sorry my spelling sucks)

i just dident feel i was getting anywhere all my friends

said i started to look better but all i can see is

the same fat me. :/


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

You won't see it yourself, I can never see a difference in myself, and others are the same.

A good way of gauging the progress would be to take a before picture, then compare in 6 months. Keep up the training, keep your diet clean and you will see a big difference.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Mate, your in the right place. Whats your stats? What are the reasons as to why you have let yourself get to 22stone?- Understanding this fully at the start is important in my opinion. It's easy to say " Cos I eat too much" but everyone has a deeper reason.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

If you want motivation just think of this, dead at 30 and your sudden death has to be attended by a group of fireman and a builder to get your body out of the house.


----------



## Jimbob1 (Jul 12, 2012)

phoenixlaw said:


> Hi Mate, your in the right place. Whats your stats? What are the reasons as to why you have let yourself get to 22stone?- Understanding this fully at the start is important in my opinion. It's easy to say " Cos I eat too much" but everyone has a deeper reason.


i guess your right tbh ive had a super crap life all way's being the odd one out never had many friends,

i just wanna get rid of what i look like now n like i said be for

i found this place just today,

it seems a great place to be and if anyone can get me motivated again

i hope it can be you guy's i just dont know what to do :/

like what to eat

when to train what to do in my training

iv'e forgotten every thing i us to do,

i just need a push in the right direction

i mean i have a shed load of weight protean

(low carb) from when i us to train

i guess i just need help.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Eat right, train right and stick with it. U will get no where if u quit


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Just keep at it mate I was the same training on and off eating well but couldent lay off the alcohol soon as january come I went all out and lost stack off weight only had one night drinking since January


----------



## Jimbob1 (Jul 12, 2012)

The Vegetarian said:


> If you want motivation just think of this, dead at 30 and your sudden death has to be attended by a group of fireman and a builder to get your body out of the house.


... well thanks for that that's real motivation aint it -.-


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Ricky12345 said:


> Just keep at it mate I was the same training on and off eating well but couldent lay off the alcohol soon as january come I went all out and lost stack off weight only had one night drinking since January


Good advice the alcohol intake will make or break your goal.


----------



## Jimbob1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Well thanks for the advice guy's


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Jimbob1 said:


> Well thanks for the advice guy's


Start a journal.dude and log your diet and workout in there. Take some pics every month. You can do it!


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Jimbob1 said:


> hey guy's im jim and im 23 i am currently 22.4 stone
> 
> i started training a while ago but i just cant get motivated any more
> 
> ...


What is you diet at the mo and what is your workout plan?


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm no expert on diets but when I started I was only having carbs before training and then staying off carbs high protein etc worked well for me


----------



## Jimbob1 (Jul 12, 2012)

The Vegetarian said:


> What is you diet at the mo and what is your workout plan?


i have nothing at the moment i need to work it out im no good at this,

i us to train with my friend but he gave up and i just had no motivation any more,

so i need a diet plan n a work out plan,

i mean i know im never gonna look good n i really do know that

but yeah i just wanna look better than i do now .


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

There are plenty of stickies in the various on here that provide advice on what to do to, take a look at the Journals section too, the good one's will show you the progress other members have taken to lose weight and develop muscle, though the basic key is following a diet and training program consistently.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Jimbob1 said:


> i have nothing at the moment i need to work it out im no good at this,
> 
> i us to train with my friend but he gave up and i just had no motivation any more,
> 
> ...


Bloody hell mate you have given up before you have started, you will look good if you stick to a plan. Tell us what you want to achieve and I am sure that someone on this forum will have the answer. You will only have to put the hard work in, and understand that it will take time and will have to become a way of life.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Soon as u start seeing changes u won't want to stop I started with 10 mins on the treadmill bench pressing sqauts and dead lifts and just sorta changed as I got stronger and fitter try and get a personal trainer in ya gym if ya can that should keep ya motivated and will learn technics better


----------



## Jimbob1 (Jul 12, 2012)

The Vegetarian said:


> Bloody hell mate you have given up before you have started, you will look good if you stick to a plan. Tell us what you want to achieve and I am sure that someone on this forum will have the answer. You will only have to put the hard work in, and understand that it will take time and will have to become a way of life.


in a ideal world id like to get down to about 15/16 stone and to look good

and i know it will take time its gonna take a lot of time,

i have about 6 hours free in the day every day

i just need help i guess.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Good start bud..as the lads said its very difficult to see changes yourself..but give it a crack anyhow bud. It may have been mentioned already but try to you find out if your very sensitive to sugar/insulin from your doctor. All the best.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

I was 20st at one point. It can be done, eat train and rest correctly and its easier than you may think


----------



## Jimbob1 (Jul 12, 2012)

thanks guy's your all really great ppl on here thanks


----------



## Jimbob1 (Jul 12, 2012)

i dont supose anyone would be intrested in helping me out with like a diet plan and a work out plan

as i cant find all my old stuff :/


----------



## Jimbob1 (Jul 12, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> Good start bud..as the lads said its very difficult to see changes yourself..but give it a crack anyhow bud. It may have been mentioned already but try to you find out if your very sensitive to sugar/insulin from your doctor. All the best.


Thank you @mixerD1 i dident think of that thank you for the advice

i really do apresheate it


----------

